
A tale of two formats: Converting JSON to CSV - teroqim
https://medium.com/@peterandersson/a-tale-of-two-formats-converting-json-to-csv-eaf69d4880d2#.3lk3pamt7
======
nness
This sounds like the kind of problem which could've been resolved with 10
lines of Python (or your choice of scripting language)

~~~
teroqim
You're absolutely right! I can be quite stubborn when I set my mind on things
though :)

